# Fantasy Football '08 (NFL American)- Redraft - Yahoo Server Crashed - 9/5 10 est/7pst



## DonTadow (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok, sorry guys we got screwed. Yahoo has said that they are having a problem retrieving the draft information for anyone whom drafted after 8 p.m. yesterday.  redraft scheduled for today at 7 p.m., this is the day and time that "THEY" assigned to us because of "their" inconvience.


----------



## Zamtap (Jul 13, 2006)

you might like to look here .... (hope this works)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=168063

Zamtap


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 13, 2006)

Oops my fault, I should specify American Football season.


----------



## loki44 (Jul 13, 2006)

Last year we did an autopick draft on September 5th via ESPN.  I forget who set up the league last year.  I like ESPN and it's free now.  We can create a league with either 10 or 12 teams anytime between now and whatever draft date we pick.  I prefer a live draft but I know others were against it last year.  Whatever's the case, count me in.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 13, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Last year we did an autopick draft on September 5th via ESPN.  I forget who set up the league last year.  I like ESPN and it's free now.  We can create a league with either 10 or 12 teams anytime between now and whatever draft date we pick.  I prefer a live draft but I know others were against it last year.  Whatever's the case, count me in.



That sounds good, but I was in the enworld yahoo group last year. I'm guessing it had to be two groups, but I"m game for either. ESPN it is. I'd like a live draft but I can see how hard that would beto get 12 gamers online at the same time.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 26, 2006)

Hmm, I was about to start one on ESPN and it dawned on me that this could be a "keeper league" do you know if that was so?


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok I just went ahead and created it. Hope its not duped

http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/leagueoffice?leagueId=79488


----------



## loki44 (Jul 26, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Hmm, I was about to start one on ESPN and it dawned on me that this could be a "keeper league" do you know if that was so?




No, last year's EN World/ESPN league was not a keeper.  Not a bad idea to create one though.  I'll sign up for the one you created as soon as I have a chance.  Did you go with a live draft?


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 26, 2006)

I havn't picked the draft yet  I was happy that it didn't allow me to do that. I was VERY impressed with ESPN as opposed to yahoo. Seemed like a lot of tools and control of stats. I didnt change anything (but the home team gets +1 point). I want to do live draft, lets see how many people we can get on here to do it, set up a good time, and i'll post it


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 26, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Gansk (Jul 26, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Ok I just went ahead and created it. Hope its not duped
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/leagueoffice?leagueId=79488




It won't let me sign up because it is a private league. You control who gets to join.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok I went and made it public, I was hoping when i set it up it did like yahoo where it will allow the owner to just post a password and screenname for the league. This instead does email addresses which is very inconvienent. 

So I made it public, hopefully this works. 
http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/leagueoffice?leagueId=79488


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 26, 2006)

I"d also like to get together a decent draft time and date.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Gansk (Jul 27, 2006)

I can see the league now, but it is not on the list of leagues to join.

Edit: I'm supposed to be ready for another draft on Aug. 19th, so anytime after that.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry, i'm still trying to figure out the settings. I think I have it now. THe lieague is public and I cut off no invites. I'm hoping this will allow me to do it without sending out invites to email addresses.


----------



## loki44 (Jul 27, 2006)

The only problem with making the league public is that we'll likely end up with some non-EN World members, which is not exactly a problem, just something to think about.  I'll play in other leagues this year apart from EN World but I kind of like the idea of an all gamer league.  I think the way we got around the email invite last year was just to have everyone post their email here or send it privately to the league creator.  In case you change your mind about invites, my email address is:
shereikis at yahoo dot com


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm interested in this but have never done a fantasy league. Can anyone explain it to me?


----------



## loki44 (Jul 27, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I'm interested in this but have never done a fantasy league. Can anyone explain it to me?




In a nutshell, before the regular NFL season starts we hold a draft where we all pick teams consisting of real players.  Our fantasy teams receive points depending on how well the players we selected do in real-life.  For example, you have Larry Johnson on your team and he scores a TD on Sunday.  Your team gets 7 pts.  He also rushes for 110 yards so you receive 11 pts. (1 pt. per 10 yards gained).  These are just examples.  There's more to it but you can read the rules for yourself over on ESPN.com.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 27, 2006)

See my first post.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm getting an error: "Invite does not exist in LeagueMember"  

My email is jckline at gmail dot com if you need that.  I see someone else managed to register.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, all the kinks are worked out. I have set upa  pretty good system I think to reroute having to ask everyone for individual email addresses. Check out the first post and my last post before this one.


----------



## loki44 (Jul 27, 2006)

I clicked on link 1 and got in.  I'll change my team name later.  Right now August 20th looks good for me; the 26th could work as well.


----------



## Gansk (Jul 27, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I'm getting an error: "Invite does not exist in LeagueMember"




Same here.


----------



## loki44 (Jul 27, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Ok, all the kinks are worked out. I have set upa  pretty good system I think to reroute having to ask everyone for individual email addresses.




Brilliant!


----------



## loki44 (Jul 27, 2006)

Gansk said:
			
		

> Same here.




Did you try multiple links?  Another possibility could be that you are not registered with ESPN.  You should be prompted for your login name and password when you hit an open link in Don Tadow's message.  It's free and easy to register.  Here's a link to ESPN's Fantasy Football front page:

http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/frontpage?campaign=ff06free&source=in_horiznav_ffl


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 27, 2006)

I clicked link #5.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 27, 2006)

I clicked link #10. I assume I'm in now.


----------



## Gansk (Jul 27, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Did you try multiple links?  Another possibility could be that you are not registered with ESPN.  You should be prompted for your login name and password when you hit an open link in Don Tadow's message.  It's free and easy to register.  Here's a link to ESPN's Fantasy Football front page:
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/frontpage?campaign=ff06free&source=in_horiznav_ffl




OK, I'm in with link #2.


----------



## loki44 (Jul 28, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I am thinking Sunday the 20th at 11 a.m. if no one has any objections. If so post a possible alternative time or day.




Looks like we may be gaming on Sunday the 20th.  Would it be possible to bump the time up to the evening on the 20th, like 8 p.m. EST or something?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 28, 2006)

Evenings would be better for me on that day also.


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 30, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Last year we did an autopick draft on September 5th via ESPN.  I forget who set up the league last year.  I like ESPN and it's free now.  We can create a league with either 10 or 12 teams anytime between now and whatever draft date we pick.  I prefer a live draft but I know others were against it last year.  Whatever's the case, count me in.



I'm the one who set up the ESPN league last year.  I wasn't happy with the way ESPN ran their site last year so I decided not to do it again this year.  I wouldn't mind playing again this year, but I have to check my schedule and see if I can do a live draft on the 20th.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 30, 2006)

Daytime would be better for me, draftwise.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 1, 2006)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm the one who set up the ESPN league last year.  I wasn't happy with the way ESPN ran their site last year so I decided not to do it again this year.  I wouldn't mind playing again this year, but I have to check my schedule and see if I can do a live draft on the 20th.




That's right.  Just curious.....what was it you didn't like about ESPN?  I've never really had a problem with them.  Do you still have a link to last year's league thread?  Please sign up if you can!


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 1, 2006)

8 p.m. August 20th is good for me. Is that good for everyone else? If so i can change it or we'll have to pick a better day.  The draft shouldn't take anymore than ..an hour or so? right?


----------



## loki44 (Aug 1, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> 8 p.m. August 20th is good for me. Is that good for everyone else? If so i can change it or we'll have to pick a better day.  The draft shouldn't take anymore than ..an hour or so? right?




Perfect!  But I'm also open to another day if it works out better for the majority that way.  If someone absolutely can't make it to the draft you can always pre-rank your players and "auto-draft" will pick for you.  As far as draft time goes, it depends on how long people take to make their picks.  There is a time limit but if everyone maxes it out, it adds up.  If there are several auto-drafters it will go more quickly too.  I'd say with 12 teams we're probably looking at closer to 2 hours.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 1, 2006)

In hopes of avoiding a loto f back and forth lets do this. Everyone whose signed up Post your available times and dates for the week of August 20th through August 26

For instance Mine is 

August 20th 8 a.m. to 3 p.m; 8 p.m. until
August 21st 7 p.m. until 
August 22nd 7 p.m. until 
August 23td 7 p.m. until 
August 24th  7 p.m. until 
August 25th 7 p.m. until 
August 26th 11 a.m. to 6 p.m. 

YOu can cut and paste this and replace the times.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 1, 2006)

OK, here's mine for that week (the times are Eastern):

August 20th 8 p.m. until
August 21st 7 p.m. until 
August 22nd 7 p.m. until 
August 23td 7 p.m. until 
August 24th  7 p.m. until 
August 26th 9 a.m. to 11 a.m.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 4, 2006)

Bumping for participants.  6 teams left.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 8, 2006)

Bumping again, there are 6 teams left. If you havn't tried out Fantasy Football this may be a pretty good areana to do it. If you lke football a bit give it an inkling.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 13, 2006)

Where are all the Fantasy lovers?  I know En World supported at least two leagues last year.  If the live draft is turning folks away I'm open to other options.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Aug 14, 2006)

Joined with link #3.


----------



## Gansk (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm available for a draft:

August 20th 8 p.m. until
August 21st 8 p.m. until
August 22nd 8 p.m. until
August 23td 8 p.m. until
August 24th 8 p.m. until
August 25th 8 p.m. until
August 26th 11 a.m. to 3 p.m.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2006)

There are five spots left for our live draft league at 8 p.m. this Sunday. fantasy Football is an exciting way to watch and track the football season. Each participant drafts players onto their team and gain points depending on the stats that player attains that game. If you have an inkling of interest in Football, you'll love fantasy football. I did it last year for the first time and it really got me more into enjoying games of teams I normally don't watch, just so i can see how well my fantasy football team member is doing. 

We're going into the draft this Sunday at 8 pm i hope all is ready. That means we'll be picking our people live instead of letting the computer do it as some drafts are. There's no money onl the line so you got nothing to lose .


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm probably going to have to let the computer auto-draft for me based on my rankings.  We're having a party for my grandma's 85th birthday that night and I don't think we'll be back by 8.

No worries -- a bad draft will just make my eventual victory all that more impressive!


----------



## loki44 (Aug 15, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to have to let the computer auto-draft for me based on my rankings.  No worries -- a bad draft will just make my eventual victory all that more impressive!




Sorry to hear you can't make it, just be sure to pre-rank your players so you don't end up with a bunch of injured guys.  Have fun at the party though.  

Don Tadow, if we're really going to shoot for Sunday night you should go ahead and make it official over at ESPN.  Draft slots fill up.  If the league doesn't fill up by then I'm pretty sure you can revise it later.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm interested, but I can't do a live draft. If you switch it, I'm in.

Edit: Wait--can I just have the computer do it for me?


----------



## loki44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I'm interested, but I can't do a live draft. If you switch it, I'm in.
> 
> Edit: Wait--can I just have the computer do it for me?




Yes, you can.  You can even pre-rank players according to your preferences if you want to.  By all means, even if you can't make the live draft, please sign up!  If for some reason the league doesn't fill up before Sunday we can always pick another draft date.  Others have posted their availablity for the upcoming week and I encourage you to do so as well.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't do live draft ever (long story), but I'll go sign up right now. Thanks, loki.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 16, 2006)

Signed up with link 6. I won't be able to live draft, so I'm with Rodrigo.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 16, 2006)

Sweet we got 4 more openings left. Hopefully we can get some more enworlders.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Aug 17, 2006)

I should be good for the live draft Sunday night. Won't know my work schedule til tomorrow and there is an off chance I'll be going to see Snakes on a Plane and if so I'll set up a pre-ranking.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks like I will be going to see Snakes on a Plane tomorrow night so I'll just set up my auto draft stuff today.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 19, 2006)

cool, just make sure to check your injury stuff

Did someone drop out? I"m showing three spits open now (was only 2 )


----------



## loki44 (Aug 20, 2006)

Bumping, bumping, bumping......

The draft is less than 24 hours way and we still need three more teams.

Anybody?


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll be reducing the number of participants to the number we have at 5 p.m. tomorrow so if you're thinking about some football action this season, nows the time.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 21, 2006)

Having never done this before, I'll be there but may struggle a bit.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 21, 2006)

So where do I go for the draft?


----------



## Gansk (Aug 21, 2006)

Did we get enough people? 

I was able to test the live draft correctly, but I don't see a link to enter the live draft with 15 minutes before start.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 21, 2006)

Not sure. It looks like Don Tadow reduced the number of teams from 12 to 9 but it doesn't look like we're going to draft tonight.  I'll bet ESPN cancelled our 8:15 draft slot when we didn't have the 12 team league filled.  It's inconvenient, but we'll probably need to reschedule.  Having 12 teams would be great, but 10 are okay.  9 is a little odd.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 21, 2006)

So I'm not stupid and missing something obvious to click on then, eh?


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 21, 2006)

GRRRRR

Yeah they did and I"m trying to figure it out now.

What happened is, when i deleted the other 3 players they reset my time to 0. When I tried to set up an 815 they wouldnt let me do it. I'm a bit miffed by this. 

I'm going to reset the time for 8 p.m. tomorrow if its ok with everyone or anyone whom can do it. We're just going ot go with 9 people. I think interest must be down this year.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll try to make it. No promises.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok, I'll try and break free again tomorrow.  Thanks for putting this together, DonTadow.


----------



## Gansk (Aug 21, 2006)

I think we need at least 10.

Can you schedule for a little later? I didn't realize the time was Eastern, and I'm on the West Coast. 9 PM ET will work, but my autodraft is in place if you need to stick to 8 PM.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 21, 2006)

I can make it tomorrow night.  Hopefully tomorrow will be better for more people anyway.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, shoot. I was all set to sit here and watch the Colts play while drafting.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gansk said:
			
		

> I think we need at least 10.
> 
> Can you schedule for a little later? I didn't realize the time was Eastern, and I'm on the West Coast. 9 PM ET will work, but my autodraft is in place if you need to stick to 8 PM.




I agree about the "10", and I'm available for a later time tomorrow night.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 21, 2006)

I could do 10pm eastern tomorrow easier. That would give west coast people a 7pm draft time.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Aug 21, 2006)

Ten EST tomorrow would be great for me.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 21, 2006)

I think whats holding us up as well is that there's a "team robinson?" but i dont think they finished the registration process. Theres no email or name associated with them and everytime i set an option i get a message that says league is not filled. Whomever this is could you go through and make sure everything is p and qd.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok, just to get everything set up ahead of time, I couldnt find the owner of team robertson so I deleted it. 

If anyone still wishes to join message in hear and I'll add teams as needed

The NEW draft time for tonight is 10 p.m.. 

I think I got this figured out now. Here's crossing my fingers. (Now i understand why noone wanted to work with espn this year, its far more difficult)


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for doing all this. I'm still set up for auto-draft, but I'll see you all on the flip side.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Aug 22, 2006)

Good draft guys, this will be interesting.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for coming out and drafting everyone. This will be a very interesting season. Also big thanks to loki for manning the boards and organizing everything while i'm at work. Mucho appreciated.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't believe I got Shaun Alexander with the #5 pick.  How did the draft work out for you auto-pickers?

Don Tadow, I just noticed everyone has 4 bye weeks built into the schedule.  My team doesn't go H2H until week 4.  Just wondering if this was intentional or if it is some ESPN scheduling quirk?


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 22, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I got Shaun Alexander with the #5 pick.  How did the draft work out for you auto-pickers?
> 
> Don Tadow, I just noticed everyone has 4 bye weeks built into the schedule.  My team doesn't go H2H until week 4.  Just wondering if this was intentional or if it is some ESPN scheduling quirk?



Hey it took me two weeks to figure out how the draft worked lol I have no idea about the scheduling. Seriously, I'll check it out. I know this thing gives me ultimate say so over a lot of stuff so I"m sure its something that can be changed. 

I'll fix it, try to make the by weeks sometime after 3 or 4 games. That would suck to not play for 3 weeks.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 22, 2006)

I had to decide who I wanted more, Peyton Manning or Shaun Alexander. I went with Peyton.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Aug 22, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I got Shaun Alexander with the #5 pick.





For real. He's probably the second best fantasy pick going into the season behind Larry Johnson.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 22, 2006)

Hoorah, not a single by week the entire league. IA needed to reschedule it because of the lower number of teams. Should the playoffs have 3 or 4 teams in it?


----------



## loki44 (Aug 22, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Hoorah, not a single by week the entire league. IA needed to reschedule it because of the lower number of teams. Should the playoffs have 3 or 4 teams in it?




Thanks for taking the time to get things straightened out.  I know it's a hassle.  My vote is for 4 playoff teams.


----------



## Gansk (Aug 22, 2006)

4 playoff teams, please.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 22, 2006)

Agreed.

Edit: I haven't had a chance to look at my (auto) picks yet. I hope they're good!


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 22, 2006)

4  it is. Its no hassle. I"m one of those people when I dont see something i'll do what i can to make it so. There was no league, now we have a league, hopefully one that will last a while and grow. I really can't wait for the season to pick up. I"m hoping i dont kick myself for not drafting alexander but i'm hoping for an injury prone season for him again.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 22, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I"m hoping i dont kick myself for not drafting alexander but i'm hoping for an injury prone season for him again.




Those first 5 picks are always a tough call for exactly the reason you mention.  Who'd you pick instead?  Was it James?  You know, Arizona should have a pretty decent offense this year and James should benefit from having two excellent wideouts in Fitzgerald and Boldin spreading the field for him.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to the season, boys. May the best team win.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 8, 2006)

Best of luck all, and luck is a lot of what is needed.  I almost benched Ward before last night's game...glad I didn't.  Was anyone desperate enough at QB to start Batch this week?


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 8, 2006)

Haha, not me. He's not on my roster. As for luck--I hear ya. I have a feeling I'll be doing a lot of rearranging.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 8, 2006)

I came close to starting carolina's defense over pitt, glad i didnt. They did a pretty good job last night. Whoever owns heath, congrats, the refs gave you six points.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that play and I was like, "Hot damn! He's on my team!" The play was crap, I agree, but haha!


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 9, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I came close to starting carolina's defense over pitt, glad i didnt. They did a pretty good job last night. Whoever owns heath, congrats, the refs gave you six points.





Eh, Nick Saban's nonassertiveness gave you six points.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 11, 2006)

Captain Tagon, are you the "Dragoons"?  LaMont Jordan is going nowhere tonight!  53 yards max and no scores.  Antonio Gates, however, will have a monster night.  Should be close.  Glad I have the 1 pt. "homefield" advantage this week.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 11, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Captain Tagon, are you the "Dragoons"?  LaMont Jordan is going nowhere tonight!  53 yards max and no scores.  Antonio Gates, however, will have a monster night.  Should be close.  Glad I have the 1 pt. "homefield" advantage this week.




Yeah, this is going to come right down to the wire. It was back and forth all day yesterday leading up to the exciting conclusion tonight. 

What's lame is that in a lot of cases my bench did better than my starters. Oh well.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow. That's as close as I ever want a FF game to come again.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 12, 2006)

First year commissioner goof

I just noticed that hte default setting for enworld is not the traditional point scoring system. I didnt even think to check thinking that all of the point systems were the same. There are some very big differences. 

QB TDS are worth 4pts only as opposed to 6 
Defensive TDs are worth 3 pts as opposed to 6 
Every 10 yards gets a point as opposed to every 20 years for receivers and RBs 
Every 25 passing yards gets a point as opposed to every 50 

Theres nothing we can do about week 1, but should i change the points to more traditional fff?


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 12, 2006)

My opinion
The yardage is pretty ok and I've been in leagues that score like this. I"m more miffed by the touchdowns not being equal for everybody.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 12, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> My opinion
> The yardage is pretty ok and I've been in leagues that score like this. I"m more miffed by the touchdowns not being equal for everybody.




I agree.  I like the yardage the way it is but wouldn't mind having the TDs changed to 6 across the board.

Good week Dragoons.  We shall meet again!


----------



## Ghostwind (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd like to see the touchdowns worth six points. The yardage thing isn't that big of a deal though.


----------



## Gansk (Sep 12, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> First year commissioner goof
> 
> I just noticed that hte default setting for enworld is not the traditional point scoring system. I didnt even think to check thinking that all of the point systems were the same. There are some very big differences.
> 
> ...




This is traditional scoring for ESPN leagues, which I have been playing for at least five years.
It is also very common scoring for leagues that emphasize yardage over TD's.

Changing passing TDs to 6 points emphasizes QBs a lot more. I would have drafted much differently if I had known that going in. Sorry, but I don't see the point in changing it now.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 13, 2006)

It sounds like the majority would like to see 6 points for all TDS, so I'm going to go the democratic route change that to be so.

 I feel you Gansk but I drafted believing that all TDs  were 6 points which is the opposite. Not being familiar with ESPN, if I had known before hand I would have changed it. I did some researching after work and could not find an online league that scored TDs at less than 6. 

I do think that yardage is still more important and the yardage is on par with many other leagues as is field goals.


----------



## Gansk (Sep 14, 2006)

OK, well at least you added -2 points for turnovers, which I don't think was there before. That should help balance things out.

I was also a little suspicious that you were the one who drafted Manning #1 overall, but I see now that was someone else. You actually have some issues with your quarterbacks, especially now since you're factoring in interceptions.

So everything's cool.


----------



## Ghostwind (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm the one that drafted Manning.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 15, 2006)

Gansk said:
			
		

> OK, well at least you added -2 points for turnovers, which I don't think was there before. That should help balance things out.
> 
> I was also a little suspicious that you were the one who drafted Manning #1 overall, but I see now that was someone else. You actually have some issues with your quarterbacks, especially now since you're factoring in interceptions.
> 
> So everything's cool.



Yeah I got screwed on the quarterbacks. I just miscacluated a lot of stuff. I assumed that bledsoe was going to have the year he had last year with Glenn and TO on both sides of the ball. Plus bledsoe is Parcell's guy. I am hoping that that helps him not get benched.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 17, 2006)

Blah. I forgot to update my lineup for the week.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 18, 2006)

I almost did! Mine got updated about a half an hour before the first games . . . Yikes!


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 18, 2006)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I almost did! Mine got updated about a half an hour before the first games . . . Yikes!





I remembered as the first games kicked off. But oh well, my changes wouldn't have affected if I won or not, just would have narrowed the loss.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 18, 2006)

I would have needed to update my roster with divine forces to win this week. I just kept looking at green's lineup and there was nothing i was going to do to muster up close to 100 points. Talk about regretting drafting a WR so high in the draft. Could have been worse, I could have had to play Fort Wayne


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 18, 2006)

What a weird week! My only hope is that Heath Miller gets me 28 points. Ha!


----------



## loki44 (Sep 18, 2006)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> What a weird week! My only hope is that Heath Miller gets me 28 points. Ha!




Yeah, with 2 Denver WRs you really got burned by that 9-6 score.  Weird is right.


----------



## Ghostwind (Sep 18, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Could have been worse, I could have had to play Fort Wayne






And now the method to my drafting madness becomes a bit clearer.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 18, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> And now the method to my drafting madness becomes a bit clearer.



And here I am thinking you were just a hometown fan  

Now tell me again why you didnt get any indiana RBs ?  lol


----------



## Ghostwind (Sep 26, 2006)

Grr.. Lost by one frakin' point this week. That's it, I'm signing another kicker!


----------



## loki44 (Sep 26, 2006)

Governators!

I'll be back...


----------



## Gansk (Sep 26, 2006)

Ahnald's back all right!

Sorry about Alexander, loki. I have him in my two money leagues, so I'm feeling the pain in my foot (or somewhere else   ) as well.

Your roster doesn't look like you should be in last place, but that's football for ya!


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 27, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Grr.. Lost by one frakin' point this week. That's it, I'm signing another kicker!



Yeah, I thought I was toast. Thank goodness for home field advantage!


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 28, 2006)

It seems that every week I kick myself for drafting TO so high


----------



## loki44 (Sep 28, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> It seems that every week I kick myself for drafting TO so high





And here I was thinking Shaun Alexander was a steal at 5!  You just never know.  Ok, TO has a history, but this is new.  No telling what's next.  

Speaking of TO, I just have to say that I have an inside source.  My neighbor teaches pilates and yoga.  TO took her yoga class during the offseason (he lives in Atlanta for the most part).  She doesn't follow football and had no idea who he was at first, but her assessment is that he's a total prima donna [sic?] (no news there) and a complete hypochondriac.  The latter assessment gives me pause.  Best of luck to ya Don.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 28, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking Shaun Alexander was a steal at 5!  You just never know.  Ok, TO has a history, but this is new.  No telling what's next.
> 
> Speaking of TO, I just have to say that I have an inside source.  My neighbor teaches pilates and yoga.  TO took her yoga class during the offseason (he lives in Atlanta for the most part).  She doesn't follow football and had no idea who he was at first, but her assessment is that he's a total prima donna [sic?] (no news there) and a complete hypochondriac.  The latter assessment gives me pause.  Best of luck to ya Don.



Hey I knew Shaun was trouble when I saw him on the cover of Madden 07 . 

Why can't T.O. just play some darn football. Geesh. I am surprised that hardnose like Parcels really wantedto put up with this.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 28, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I am surprised that hardnose like Parcels really wantedto put up with this.




I'd be willing to bet that Parcels didn't want to put up with his nonsense and that acquiring TO was a Jerry Jones move.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 28, 2006)

This Eagles fan definitely wasn't sad to see him go . . .


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 2, 2006)

Whew! I didn't think I'd get it this week. Especially with Seattle's defense sucking it up like they did . . .


----------



## Gansk (Oct 9, 2006)

Westbrook is driving me nuts!

Every week his status is 'questionable'.

Everytime I sit him - he scores mega points.

The one time I start him - he doesn't play.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 9, 2006)

Go Eagles!


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 10, 2006)

Gansk said:
			
		

> Westbrook is driving me nuts!
> 
> Every week his status is 'questionable'.
> 
> ...



I"m in the same boat in another league. These last two weeks have been really frustrating. Its like Philedelphia is the new New england.


----------



## loki44 (Oct 10, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I"m in the same boat in another league. These last two weeks have been really frustrating. Its like Philedelphia is the new New england.




It's not just Westbrook.  It seems like a lot of teams are playing the "injury game" this year by listing players as "questionable" who play later in the week and sitting guys who are listed as "probable".  A lot of these decisions don't get announced until right before game time which makes it nearly impossible to keep up.  I think they just do it to harass fantasy footbal players.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 10, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> It's not just Westbrook.  It seems like a lot of teams are playing the "injury game" this year by listing players as "questionable" who play later in the week and sitting guys who are listed as "probable".  A lot of these decisions don't get announced until right before game time which makes it nearly impossible to keep up.  I think they just do it to harass fantasy footbal players.




Yeah talk about racking my brain. DO you start the questionable superstar at 4 p.m. or the definate sorry RB at 1 p.m.


----------



## loki44 (Oct 16, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Yeah talk about racking my brain. DO you start the questionable superstar at 4 p.m. or the definate sorry RB at 1 p.m.




Well, looks like you racked correctly this week.  I racked incorrectly but is wouldn't have mattered anyway.  With James and Muhammed on the slate for tonight even if I made all the right selections it wouldn't be enough.  It's been an up and down season.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 17, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Well, looks like you racked correctly this week.  I racked incorrectly but is wouldn't have mattered anyway.  With James and Muhammed on the slate for tonight even if I made all the right selections it wouldn't be enough.  It's been an up and down season.



Yeah I got lucky, which is why I'm at 50/50.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2006)

That Chicago game . . . yikes. It's my fault that I needed Gould to get me 32 points, but still, that was horrendous. What a game!


----------



## Gansk (Oct 30, 2006)

Great, I want Minnesota to beat New England on Monday night, but now they have to do it by scoring no more than 14 points. 

Thanks a lot, DC Bards!


----------



## loki44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Gansk said:
			
		

> Great, I want Minnesota to beat New England on Monday night, but now they have to do it by scoring no more than 14 points.




Don't you just hate it when that happens?  At least they get to win.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 12, 2006)

*Pittsburgh Steelers Practice Delayed*

A friend of mine, who is a Steelers fan, sent me this:

Pittsburgh (Pa) - Pittsburgh Steelers football practice was delayed nearly two hours today after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery substance on the practice field. Head Coach Bill Cowher immediately suspended practice while police and federal investigators were called to investigate. After a complete analysis, FBI forensic experts determined that the white substance unknown to the players was the goal line. Practice was resumed after special agents decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again.


----------



## Ghostwind (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh that is priceless.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 13, 2006)

How many of us are still active? It seems like there's one or two people who don't update their rosters and have benched guys (or teams) on their active lists . . . I'm having fun, but it would definitely be more enjoyable if everyone was participating actively.


----------



## Gansk (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm still playing!


----------



## loki44 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yo, I'm still active.....though the butt-kicking the Dreads put on me this week makes me wish I had some excuse.  148 points!  Sheeesh.  Talk about the stars being aligned right.  Great week Detroit.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 14, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Yo, I'm still active.....though the butt-kicking the Dreads put on me this week makes me wish I had some excuse.  148 points!  Sheeesh.  Talk about the stars being aligned right.  Great week Detroit.



Talk about you being surprised. That was a complete fluke. I was just telling the owner of the Green's how I'll never score above 70 with this sorry team, then the stars became alligned, britney and kfed broke up and there was a shift in government. Now if i can just get all of those things to happen next week I'll win again.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 21, 2006)

Come on, Eli! Throw some more INTs!


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 21, 2006)

Good week and its coming down to the wire. I just might be able to get out of last place if ROmo keeps going well. I could have used for another fred taylor td but i guess what he did will do


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 24, 2006)

Ugh. Of _course_ Romo would have the game of his life today. I'm screwed.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 5, 2006)

If only B-West had gotten _one_ less point. I thought I had it sewn up. Damn!


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 5, 2006)

7 game win streak and still going strong.


----------



## Gansk (Dec 7, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> 7 game win streak and still going strong.




It will be interesting to see if Indy clinches home field and sits all their players on Week 17.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 7, 2006)

ROFL, ain't that the truth!


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 7, 2006)

Naw, Peyton will play at least one quarter to keep the consecutive games started streak alive.


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 7, 2006)

Hopefully they learned their lesson from last year and will keep playing all of the players so they stay hungry. Last year they played flat after sitting so many games and it cost them a shot at the Super Bowl. Just have to watchand see, I guess.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 7, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Hopefully they learned their lesson from last year and will keep playing all of the players so they stay hungry. Last year they played flat after sitting so many games and it cost them a shot at the Super Bowl. Just have to watchand see, I guess.



I"ve got trashed by fort wayne twice. I hope they do whats best for me and sit all the starters so they are rested for the playoffs.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 7, 2006)

Amen! What a team. I'm gonna get killed this week, unless some miracle happens. I was _lucky_ Week 3. Although there have been some awfully close games. The home-team advantage this week might give the Dragons the win.







			
				John Crichton said:
			
		

> Naw, Peyton will play at least one quarter to keep the consecutive games started streak alive.



Hey! Out of our thread, you!


----------



## Gansk (Dec 7, 2006)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Naw, Peyton will play at least one quarter to keep the consecutive games started streak alive.




One quarter of play = death in fantasy football.


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 7, 2006)

Gansk said:
			
		

> One quarter of play = death in fantasy football.



 Oh, I know.  Just sayin'.

Of course depending on who they play that could still mean 2 TD passes for Manning...


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm definitely hoping the Dragons don't do so well the rest of the season . . . but I'd really prefer that Team Greene sucks it up . . . and I hope the Dragoons don't have a sudden (2-game) string of incredible talent. I'm glad I'm in the weaker division!


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm quite happy with where the Dragons are currently sitting in the standings and am hoping they remain in that same position all the way to the end.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 12, 2006)

Can next week be any more important. Its the last game of the season and the last two playoff spots are still undecided. There are a lot of scenerios and almost everyone has a chance of squaring off vs. the fort wayne dragons or Team Greene in the playoffs. Yeah we already know you guys are kicking our rears.


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope the Colts actually show up to play next week instead of the crap they played last week. That one hurt bad.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 19, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTT!!!!

Don't know how i got from dead last to fourth but an end of the season winning streak must have done the trick (and my tony romo). Now the playoffs are about to begin. Looks like the governators and team greene will be playing again this week and I will face off against the team that continiously thrashes me the fort wayne colts. Let us hope that they realize that they have the playoffs locked and sit the whole team :leasssssssssseee


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 19, 2006)

You do realize that Romo is due for a bad game?


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 19, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> You do realize that Romo is due for a bad game?



Hey, he had his bad game, time to represent this weekend. Let's hope the houston defense is a bit more cohesive than when indy played them earlier in the season. Lets also hope that only having 5 days to prepare for the game works in my favor. 

Hopefully the dreads will show that weeks 7 and 13 were some flukes.


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm a little upset that I'm second in my division and out of the playoffs. Yes, my record is worse than the playoff teams, but what's the point of having divisions if they are going to be just ignored anyway?


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 23, 2006)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I'm a little upset that I'm second in my division and out of the playoffs. Yes, my record is worse than the playoff teams, but what's the point of having divisions if they are going to be just ignored anyway?



I admit I was a bit surprised too but was told by a friend on espn that that is how they work it out. I am a fair commissioner though and don't mind leaving it up to you guys to determine how the playoffs should work. After all this is a keeper league and I want us all to have a system we agree with.

So what do you think

Keep the playoffs as is to reflect record
CHange to reflect division rankings


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 23, 2006)

Obviously I want to be in the playoffs, but it's not really fair to those who are already in.


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 24, 2006)

Thank you Colts, for thoroughly hosing me today. By the way, I don't mind a restructured playoff. I think everyone should have a shot at being in it despite what ESPN thinks.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 24, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Thank you Colts, for thoroughly hosing me today. By the way, I don't mind a restructured playoff. I think everyone should have a shot at being in it despite what ESPN thinks.



??? YOu're beating me 92 to 0 and you're still getting on your players. Ouch, Please I give up no more no more.....


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 25, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Thank you Colts, for thoroughly hosing me today. By the way, I don't mind a restructured playoff. I think everyone should have a shot at being in it despite what ESPN thinks.



 Eh, it's cool. I was pretty upset when I first saw it, but since the matches had already started by the time I said anything, it wouldn't be fair to change it. I'll just know for next year! I really prefer Yahoo!'s fantasy anyway.  Thanks guys!


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, here's a solution to this. I didnt get any feedback until the games started but would like this to be fair. If the other two championship teams do not mind. We could pit your score vs. vs. the scores in the championship game.  I just want to make sure that the right team wins this. Next year we'll switch over to yahoo so this probably won't be a keeper league like it should have been.  Then agian, we can always figure out how to set it up on yahoo.

In any case thanks for helping me out with myfirst year as comish guys


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 26, 2006)

Whatever works for ya'll. I appreciate having the chance to play.


----------



## Gansk (Jan 2, 2007)

One of my guys scores 47 points and I still lose? 

Congratulations Indy, oops I mean Fort Wayne Dragons.


----------



## DonTadow (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats fort wayne. Ill post on the website. This was a good season. I had fun.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2007)

Gansk said:
			
		

> One of my guys scores 47 points and I still lose?
> 
> Congratulations Indy, oops I mean Fort Wayne Dragons.



 Ugh, I hear ya. 33 points for Larry Johnson and a total of 47? Of course, I forgot to check my lineup this week. Definitely should have taken out Brees . . . 

Congratulations, to the Dragons! I had a feeling the Colts would do it for ya.

See you all next season. It's been fun.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks, folks. This is the first time I've ever played a fantasy game of any sort. If the Colts hadn't been as consistent as they were, I would have never done as well as I did. It was certainly a fun time.


----------



## DonTadow (Jan 2, 2007)

really, still you did a nice job sneaking all those indys into your draft. I didn't notice it until the 3rd week. Nice draft moves for a rookie. We will all be gunning for you next week. I feel bad for team greene, started off ..what... 7 and 1 and then loss 7 out of her last eight games to finish in fourth. 

I'm happy though, this is the best i ever finished in any fantasy game.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm a student of the game (just like with Nascar) and it's not always the star players that do it for you. It's what surrounds them that gives consistency. Manning was the primary point man for me, but teaming him with guys that were consistent every week helped make the difference. 

Plus it didn't hurt that Reggie Bush started to come on strong. My only weak spot was at Tight End. I kept having to sub in and out each week as players kept going on Injured Reserve.


----------



## DonTadow (Jan 3, 2007)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I'm a student of the game (just like with Nascar) and it's not always the star players that do it for you. It's what surrounds them that gives consistency. Manning was the primary point man for me, but teaming him with guys that were consistent every week helped make the difference.
> 
> Plus it didn't hurt that Reggie Bush started to come on strong. My only weak spot was at Tight End. I kept having to sub in and out each week as players kept going on Injured Reserve.



OH wow, forgot about that. I did win nascar. HOpefully we can get more people for fantasy nascar than last year. (yall missed a great end of the season run). 

YOu're right, I had a lot of support players and made a good pickup of romo mid season. Whereas I think team greene got screwed by eli mannings inconsistancy.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 3, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> YOu're right, I had a lot of support players and made a good pickup of romo mid season. Whereas I think team greene got screwed by eli mannings inconsistancy.




Which is why Ben Rothlisberger spent the whole season on my bench.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 26, 2007)

For all those whom participated last year, I am preparing to start the American football fantasy league for 2007/2008. Shout if you're interested. I believe there was a it if technical difficulties last year, so I am going to do it on Yahoo this year if there are no objections.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm interested.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 1, 2007)

You can count me in again.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm interested.  Yahoo was kinda blah last year but I'll take it.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 3, 2007)

Cool, looks like we got a definate 5, 3 more and i can start getting the link together.


----------



## Bubbalicious (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Gansk (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah, if it's Yahoo, I'm in.  I prefer a one-stop shop for all my leagues.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 7, 2007)

Cool then, if there are no objections i'll get the yahoo league together, figure out the options and get them on here tonight.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 7, 2007)

Ok all set up, 
http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/league/enworld

Attached is the link to sign up.  After i get eight players, i'll start figuring out a good day for the live draft.

Edit 

Above is the link to the league, but to sign up go to this link

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/register/joinprivateleague_league_select?.scrumb=

The ID is = 259891
the password = enworld


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 10, 2007)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Where are all the Fantasy lovers?  I know En World supported at least two leagues last year.  If the live draft is turning folks away I'm open to other options.



A lot of posts but i still need eight players. Click on the link and sign up using your yahoo acount.


----------



## jonathan swift (Aug 10, 2007)

Signed up. Any decision yet on when the draft will be?


----------



## loki44 (Aug 12, 2007)

Just joined the league as the Jotunheim Giants.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 13, 2007)

hi, everyone who plans on signing up must sign up by midnight tomorrow.  I can't get a draft date until i have all the players whom are going to play signed up. Once i bid to get a draft day I won't be able to add any new players.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 14, 2007)

We have 9 teams.  Surely there is one more player out there to round out a 10 team league?


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, with a billio nthings to do before I leave for gencon tomorrow, I am going to hold off starting the league for one week. August 21st will be the last day to sign up.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 22, 2007)

Man, yahoo is making this more and more difficult guys. Sorry I haven't started it yet but apparently now the teams all have to be even. This is getting frustrating and I'm very tempted to set this up on espn. We can't start without one more player.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 22, 2007)

It will be the same on ESPN.  The league needs even teams to do Head-to-Head.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 22, 2007)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> It will be the same on ESPN.  The league needs even teams to do Head-to-Head.



I could have sworn we only had 11 players last year and extra bye weeks were thrown in. In any case If i dont get one more player by the end of tonight, I'll just create a dummy team and figure it out.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok all is set. 

I've setup a dummy 4th player Hopefully, we can get a real player by then i can just replace the players, else I'll have to adjust that player's schedule to make it into a roaming bye weak.  

The draft right now is set for September 1st, at noon. That's a saturday. If any other day works best post it and we'll try to get a consensus.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2007)

Noon EST?  Yeah, I think I can do that.  I've never done a live draft at Yahoo, how's it work?


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 25, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Noon EST?  Yeah, I think I can do that.  I've never done a live draft at Yahoo, how's it work?



My bad that is EST 

In a live draft, as the names come up you have 1 minute to select a player from the avaiable list.  If you don't, a person will be selected form your automatic que.

If you are not there, the computer will simply select whatever is next in your que.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 28, 2007)

Doesn't look like I will be able to make it, after all.  And with our odd number of teams, I think I'll bow out this season.  I have a hockey pool to set up *plug, plug*, so I'll be busy.  Thanks.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm still in but I won't be able to make the draft on Saturday.


----------



## jonathan swift (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm still in but I'll miss the draft since I'll be at Dragon*Con.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 31, 2007)

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> I'm still in but I'll miss the draft since I'll be at Dragon*Con.



LOL neither me nor my wife "team greene" will be able to do it either. Does anyone want to try to reschedule it for later in the week?


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 31, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> LOL neither me nor my wife "team greene" will be able to do it either. Does anyone want to try to reschedule it for later in the week?



 Later in the week than Saturday?  I've always considered Saturday the end of the week.

Either way, as long as we draft before the games start on Thursday, it's all good with me.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 31, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> LOL neither me nor my wife "team greene" will be able to do it either. Does anyone want to try to reschedule it for later in the week?



As long as it *starts* by 7:30p EST, I'm cool with any weekday.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 31, 2007)

Absolutely I'd like the draft to change to another day.  I already have somebody drafting for me in another league this Saturday.    

I'm good for any evening next week.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 1, 2007)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Absolutely I'd like the draft to change to another day.  I already have somebody drafting for me in another league this Saturday.
> 
> I'm good for any evening next week.



Cool I"m just going to throw at ime out there... how about Tuesday??  10 eastern? 7 pacific?  Does that work for everyone?


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 1, 2007)

Change of Plan, I've changed it till 10 a.m. Labor Day morning? its the only day availble next week tuesday and wedsday are available but only at 1 and 2 p.m. which idoubht works for anyone.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 1, 2007)

Monday, 10am is fine by me.  BTW - Are we short an owner again?  Sheesh...


----------



## Agamon (Sep 1, 2007)

Are you short?  I can join again if needed, I thought we had an odd number teams with a filler to start with, so I left to help out.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 1, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Are you short?  I can join again if needed, I thought we had an odd number teams with a filler to start with, so I left to help out.



Amagon- i added a bogus team to make it even, when u droped we were odd again i eliminated the bonus team, so we'd be odd again with one more player

I set time of the new live draft to tuesday at 10 p.m.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 1, 2007)

Wait. What? Are we doing MONDAY, 10 AM, or TUESDAY, 10 PM?

Edit: I absolutely CANNOT do 10 PM, but 10 AM is fine.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 1, 2007)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Wait. What? Are we doing MONDAY, 10 AM, or TUESDAY, 10 PM?
> 
> Edit: I absolutely CANNOT do 10 PM, but 10 AM is fine.



I{"m sorry, I"m a bit all over the map on this one Let me clarify.
Yesterday when I went to change the date, the only options they gave me are monday morning.  After i told my wife, i realized this was a holiday and a lot of people may be traveling or not available (plus it screws anyone on the west coast).  So this morning i checked for the date again and found that a lot of times were avilable for tuesday.  This should be the final change to the live draft as i think everyone requested an evening this week.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 1, 2007)

Okay. Thanks for the clarification. I won't be there, as I said, but it's all good.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 3, 2007)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Okay. Thanks for the clarification. I won't be there, as I said, but it's all good.




If I wasn't drafting myself I'd draft for you.  I recommend a stand-in.  They do a much better job than an auto-draft list.....and they have to weather through all the glitches in your stead.    

Don Tadow, no chance of an earlier time on a weeknight?


----------



## Bubbalicious (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm just now getting over here.  Tuesday's really not too good for me.  It's my only busy weekday.  I also spent four hours trying to set my rankings, but every time i hit "save", it resets on me!


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, sorry we're locked into this slot "next slot is next week".  I hope this can acommodate mostly everyone.  I didn't want to pick something to earlly and lock out anyone on the west coast.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm, missed the draft but it's still showing the "still drafting" link.  Can't pop in.  Oh well.  Will be interesting to see what Yahoo gave me considering I didn't pre-rank.

Doh!


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 5, 2007)

Yahoo! thinks it's scheduled for TONIGHT at 10p?


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 5, 2007)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yahoo! thinks it's scheduled for TONIGHT at 10p?



I'm going to see if i can fix this.  I have no idea what is going on. We had one draftset yesterday and we participated in it. Now I"m very pissed.  

"hating yahoo more"


----------



## Bubbalicious (Sep 5, 2007)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yahoo! thinks it's scheduled for TONIGHT at 10p?




The E-mail I got from Yahoo said today at 19:00, which would be 7:00 E.S.T.  I remember drafting, but, apparently, Yahoo doesn't believe us.  The E-mail said they've fixed the "glitch", so... we'll see.

At least it's at 7 this time for ya!

Edit: O.K., the e-mail they sent said 7:00, but the league page says 10:00.  What gives?


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 5, 2007)

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> The E-mail I got from Yahoo said today at 19:00, which would be 7:00 E.S.T.  I remember drafting, but, apparently, Yahoo doesn't believe us.  The E-mail said they've fixed the "glitch", so... we'll see.
> 
> At least it's at 7 this time for ya!
> 
> Edit: O.K., the e-mail they sent said 7:00, but the league page says 10:00.  What gives?



So I get an email this morning telling me that the draft we had yesterday had been canceled because of some server problem.  

I just got off the phone with the fantasy department at Yahoo, after a supervisor and lots of explinatives, this is what I got. 

Apparently they had a server malfunction yesterday. The server did not record the draft information (more grumble grumble), so the draft was reset until today. I let them know that that is unacceptable and that we need them to find a way to retrieve our draft information.  They gave me the customer service crappy spill about other customers and they are trying. That's not good enough for me.

Sigh... so unless they have things fixed we will have to redo the draft tonight... which sucks because i'm suppose to be gaming tonight.

Edit
Doesn't look like espn is much of an option unless you guys want to miss the thursday game.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 5, 2007)

*Update*

Sigh
Yeah feeling dejected right now guys.  Apparently because they don't consider stat tracker payment 'premium" service I've been asked to future communicate through their email forums that are set up as their customer service number is only for paying customers.

The way it was explained was that at some point after 8 p.m. the fantasy servers stopped recording drafts and there is no way of geting that information. Essentilaly she said someone forgot to press the record on the vcr (no laugh from me when she said this).  They are trying t ofigure out what the problem is but it doesnt look likely that we'll get the draft information back.  

I'm peeved, I know if a lot of you are like me, then you probably just went to bed after the draft thinking it was all good.  I hate how they just give us some random old time as this really cuts into a d and d game that we've been getting together.  So here are my two choices.
1. Try to redo the draft at 7 p.m. on Yahoo 
2. try to get a better time (9 or 10) on espn 

I'm going to try to recover hte draft order so at least there's some consistency.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 5, 2007)

It's up to the rest of you. I could maybe make a 9 PM. The 10 is right out. I could probably do the 7 tonight, but I feel like crap, so I don't really have a preference.

Thanks for doing all of this, DT.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 5, 2007)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> It's up to the rest of you. I could maybe make a 9 PM. The 10 is right out. I could probably do the 7 tonight, but I feel like crap, so I don't really have a preference.
> 
> Thanks for doing all of this, DT.



I've been sending an email every hour and i still haven't heard anything back.  I guess we'll be doing this at 7.  A freakin gin.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 5, 2007)

Bah,
Update, they've retrieved half of the draft picks for us, that is somewhat reassuring. The draft order has also been retrieved.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay, so the draft is 7pm PST, 10pm EST.  Gotcha...


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 5, 2007)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Okay, so the draft is 7pm PST, 10pm EST.  Gotcha...



Yeah, it took me a while to get it too sorry.  They sent mean email that said 1900 hours. But now i realize its really 10 p.m ...great there goes my d and d game.


----------



## jonathan swift (Sep 5, 2007)

Right now the league home page is saying 10 pm EDT, which is like apparently 1 am EST going by their countdown clock of over 6 hours.


EDIT: And just after posting, I refreshed the league page and the coundtown clock switched from 6 hours to 3 hours.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay, I got to live draft.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow.  Somehow I missed all this.  After the first draft I didn't check back in thinking all was well, and somehow I glossed over the Yahoo email explaining the snafu.  In any case, with a few minor exceptions, the team I got is roughly the same as the team I drafted the first time.


----------



## Gansk (Sep 11, 2007)

Same here, the most critical draft picks were the same, so my team is essentially the same as before. I did lose ground on one position (defense).


----------

